
Slack files EU antitrust complaint against Microsoft - hbharadwaj
https://www.ft.com/content/03798bf5-cdec-438f-879f-f9db8a5b8a07
======
hcurtiss
And not against Google for Meet? I’ve not read the complaint, but if Teams is
impermissible, I fail to understand how you’d ever bundle services for a
subscription fee. How do you even define an individual service?

